# Meine Festplatte ist dauernd am arbeiten, warum?



## S_Fischer (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo seit ca 2 Tagen arbeitet meine Festplatte (samsung hd 502ij) am laufenden Band durch, als würde sie die ganze zeit auf viren überprüft, sie arbeitet halt dauernd.
Ich vesrtehe nicht warum sie das macht nerfig ist es zusätzlich gerade nachts. Hab auch den Autostart nochmals aufgeräumt und im taskmanager gesucht nichts gefunden warum sie das machen sollte.
En Kumpel von mir meinte sie sei kaputt, aber ich kann alles noch machen und langsamer ist auch nix nur manchmal hakt es bedingt dadurch das sie halt antscheinend dauernd mit was anderem beschäftigt ist.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen woran das liegt, meine daten leigen auf einer anderen platte daher nicht so schlimm sollte sie kaput sein ist halt nur ärgerlich das betriebsystem neu aufzulegen.


----------



## Lexx (5. Juni 2009)

auch nachts.. hmm.. läuft wohl im dauerbetrieb.. wofür desktop-platten eigentlich gar nicht ausgelegt sind.

möglicherweise ein schleichender tot.. 

mach mal in der dosbox ein "chkdsk /f /x /r c:" (bei system-partitions musst du rebooten)
c: oder wie immer sich das laufwerk nennt 

eine neuinstallation kannst du mit einem 1:1-Image umgehen (sowieso plichtkür)

laufen tasks/programme (in der nacht) oder schlichter leerlauf.. ?


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Juni 2009)

also mein rechner läuft durch kein bildschirmschoner, kein standby nix ich mach nur den monitor nachts aus sonst läuft die kiste weiter, da er eigentlich sauleise ist kein proplem, nur der ton von der arbeiteten festplatte stört tierisch, sie ist aber auch nicht alt.

Sorry die Dosbox hab ich noch nie benutzt das musst du mir genauer erklären, ich hab vista ultimate x64. Kann ich die systemplatte auch mit windows komplett kopieren, aber dazu benötige ich dann einen zweiten rechner oder?

was mir zudem aufgefallen ist das die cpu unter windows auch dauernd en bissel arbeitet vieleicht hat das was damit zu tun. Mein Kumpel meinte das könnte sein das ich sie zu hoch getaktet habe (Q9650@4,05ghz) aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Hackslash (5. Juni 2009)

och nöös bei vista ist das folgendes:

start > Programme > Zubehör > Systemprogramme   Defragmentierung bitte ausschalten!
und Systemsteuerung > Verwalung > Dienste   Windows Search auf Deaktivieren und stoppen!

Problem gelöst Festplatte ist nich kaputt 

mfg


----------



## Lexx (5. Juni 2009)

Hackslash schrieb:


> start > Programme > Zubehör > Systemprogramme   Defragmentierung bitte ausschalten!
> und Systemsteuerung > Verwalung > Dienste   Windows Search auf Deaktivieren und stoppen!


Genau das wäre mein nächster beitrag gewesen.. 
Den Indexdienst würde ich auch noch disablen..


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Juni 2009)

die HDD LED ist immer noch am dauerleuchten, sprich das hat nix gebracht, den indexdienst deaktivier ich auch noch gleich.



bin ein paar stunden weg werde eure kommenden tipps heute abend ausprobieren danke schonmal


----------



## Hackslash (5. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Genau das wäre mein nächster beitrag gewesen..
> Den Indexdienst würde ich auch noch disablen..



Jop  hatte das auch bei mir.. aber meine Platte kanns nicht sein 



S_Fischer schrieb:


> die HDD LED ist immer noch am dauerleuchten, sprich das hat nix gebracht, den indexdienst deaktivier ich auch noch gleich.
> 
> bin ein paar stunden weg werde eure kommenden tipps heute abend ausprobieren danke schonmal



Neustarten danach, dann geht das schon. Kann auch sein das deine LED falsch angeschlossen is  check das auch mal bitte


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Juni 2009)

ich habe natürlich neugesatrtet, die falsche led kann es nicht sein da sie fest aufm dem mb verbaut ist (asus striker II extreme) außerdem hört man ja wenn die platte arbeitet.
Die Festplatte ist übrigens immer noch am dauerrattern.


----------



## Hackslash (5. Juni 2009)

Dann besorg dir mal die Herstellertools zu der Samsung und mach mal nen SMART Test und nen Erweiterten oder wie auch immer das da heißen mag 
Wenn der sagt ist alles palletti dann musste dich dran gewöhnen ^^


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juni 2009)

standartlösung: Windows neuinstallieren 

Nee geh mal in Taskmanager dort unter Leistung den Ressourcenmonitor und dort kannst du dann sehen, was alles auf deine platten zugreift. vielleicht findest du ja da deinen übertäter


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Juni 2009)

seit 5 min ist sie nicht mehr so krass am arbeiten ich glaube das hat sich nur was war das? ich meine soviel zum hin und herschieben habe ich doch garnicht


----------



## Hackslash (6. Juni 2009)

Weiß der Geier ^^ normalerweise waren es die beiden Sachen 
Aber geht ja jetzt Glückwunsch

mfg


----------



## S_Fischer (6. Juni 2009)

Schaut euch mal die auslastung an das ist doch nicht normal, ich habe wirklich wenig lust vista schon wieder neu zu installieren, so ausgelastet ist der sonst nicht mal unter crysis! Irgendwas muss der doch machen der kann doch nicht aus langeweile dauernd an der platte rumarbeiten und der ram is auch krank ich habe 4gig.


----------



## Hackslash (6. Juni 2009)

Für mich sieht dein PC nach einem Virenparadies aus 
Das dürfte einiges erklären.
Besorg dir mal ne gescheite Firewall und nen Antivirenprog.
Aber vorher solltest du auf jeden Fall neuinstallen.

Spybot
Adaware
und ESET kann ich empfehlen.
Firewall naja ka was du nehmen kannst ZoneAlarm ist sicher ultimativ.
Nur bloß kein dämliches Norton dann fühlt sich dein PC an wie ein x486.

mfg


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2009)

wir wissen ja nicht wie standfest du in sachen system-innereien bist.

aber mir fällt dann nur mehr folgendes ein:
diskmon
filemon
process explorer
process monitor

alle aus der winternals suite

dann nimm dir viel viel zeit, bitte bei deiner frau/freundin/eltern um verständnis
und vergiss mal die (ziel- und sinnlose) foren-tipperei. 
wir können dir hier aus der ferne nur mehr sehr beschränkt weiterhelfen.

konzentriere dich auf die problem-analyse, und erarbeite dir eine angemessene lösung.
(ich würde den rechner halt einfach abdrehen, strom sparen und so..
oder hast einen geldscheisser..  ?)

hast die hardware schon mal kontrolliert.. ?
richtiger sitz von steckkarten, daten- und stromkabel.. etc 

zu guter letzt würden wir uns sicherlich alle sehr freuen, wenn du der community deine (abgeschlossene und verifizierte!!) fehler-analyse/eingrenzung/beseitigung zur verfügung stellst.
(also kein, geht schon, danke und tschüss.. von dem hat niemand etwas.)

und nun wünsche ich - und vielleicht spreche ich auch im namen der anderen - 
gutes gelingen und viel erfolg.


----------



## S_Fischer (6. Juni 2009)

ja ich gleuba auch das hat wenig sinn hier, normalerweise installier ich bei sowas das betriebsys neu, ich hab nur überhaupt kein bock drauf aber ich glaube das ist die einzige Lösung, ich benutze übringens antivir free und was anderes kommt mir auch nicht drauf vieleicht besorg ich mir die vollversion aber sonst nix, meine hardware ist es auf keinen fall höchstens die festplatte ich werde das mal durchchecken aber ich gleube außer sys neu aufspielen gibts da nicht viel, mist.
Naja mal sehen wann ich mich dazu rumreißen kann das sys neu aufzulegen  aber lange halt ichs nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Hackslash (6. Juni 2009)

AntiVir ist blind wie ein Maulwurf an der Oberfläche, glaub mir


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> ja ich gleuba auch das hat wenig sinn hier, normalerweise installier ich bei sowas das betriebsys neu, ich hab nur überhaupt kein bock drauf



sinn hat die sache schon.. nur aber in manchen dingen.. stichwort: ferndiagnose. (wird dir jeder arzt bestätigen)

wenn du immer nur neu installierst, wirst du nie was lernen
stichwort: eigeninitiative, selbsthilfe

... und faul auch noch sein..

danke, das wars.. 



S_Fischer schrieb:


> .. höchstens die festplatte ich werde das mal durchchecken



oida heasd , das hat man dir schon vor 2 tagen angeraten.. (und hast es immer noch nicht gemacht.. !?!?)
da frag ich mich, WARUM ÜBERHAUPT du (unsere) ratschläge einholst/benötigst..


----------



## S_Fischer (6. Juni 2009)

ich habe dich gefragt wo ich diese dosbox finde daraufhin hast du nicht geantwortet, das komische tool von samsung benötigt ein diskettenlaufwerk und die tipps von Hackslash habe ich angewandt.


----------



## Hackslash (6. Juni 2009)

Ausführen > cmd > enter


----------

